# An Australian Solution to the Python Water Changer Adaptor Problem



## ThievingSix (Jul 16, 2017)

Most people on here probably use the Python Siphon water change system for their tanks. Unfortunately this product isn't sold in Australia(as far as i can tell), and similar products i've tried usually don't last.

The python system itself can be purchased easily from Amazon. However the green siphon valve does not connect onto any Australian Taps. There's several problems with finding an adaptor. Especially if you want to use it indoors.

1. The screw thread for the python valve isn't clearly documented anywhere
2. Australian indoor taps don't have screw threads(most of them). 
3. Australian Outdoor taps have a screw but the thread is different.
4. I couldn't find a adaptor that joins the python thread to australian thread, thereby requiring a complex stack of male-female adaptors to make it work. People at hardware stores seemed to have no idea what i was talking about.
5. The stack of adaptors don't usually fit together well and everything leaks....

Here's my solution to the indoor tap problem.

It involves the following items;

1. Standard garden hose (I bought 2m)
2. 6x 12mm hose push lock. I bought them with Stop valves so if something blows off, the flow of water stops.
3. 3 way Y-adaptor hose coupling
4. 2x 12mm universal adaptors
5. 12 x 27mm Sprinkler Adaptor(buy plastic not brass)
6. 2-way tap outlet(with flow levers) (if you want to also run your washing machine off the same tap like i did)

The setup is simple.

1. Connect the 2-way tap outlet to the cold tap. Connect the washing machine to one arm if desired. 
2. On the other arm; screw on 12mm universal adaptor -> 12mm push lock hose adaptor -> hose -> 12mm push lock hose adaptor
3. If using a hot tap to warm the water; screw on 12mm universal adaptor -> 12mm push lock hose adaptor -> hose -> 12mm push lock hose adaptor
4. From the sink side; 12mm push lock hose adaptor -> hose -> 12mm push lock hose adaptor
5. Connect the hot and cold sides to the Y adaptor and one side of the sink hose to the remaining arm.
6. Screw the 12 x 27mm Sprinkler Adaptor(it wont fit in all the way but its ok)

























https://imgur.com/a/Q4ykV


----------



## kilobyte (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you for posting this! I've been wanting to buy a Python Water Changer/Siphon for quite a while, but didn't as my laundry tap has no thread, and I don't want to use the kitchen tap/sink. I came across your post a recently - you've solved my problem!

I went ahead and bought the Python water changer. After it arrived (I bought it online as I couldn't get it anywhere else), I followed your instructions, bought all of the equipment, and set it up when I got home. Everything works perfectly!

Thanks again


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Gotta love the creativity in figuring out a solution.


----------



## Robert Wooley (Sep 4, 2018)

ThievingSix said:


> Most people on here probably use the Python Siphon water change system for their tanks. Unfortunately this product isn't sold in Australia(as far as i can tell), and similar products i've tried usually don't last.
> 
> The python system itself can be purchased easily from Amazon. However the green siphon valve does not connect onto any Australian Taps. There's several problems with finding an adaptor. Especially if you want to use it indoors.
> 
> ...


The USA Fittings use GHT, Garden Hose Thread. (National Hose"; ¾-11.5NH) i did buy a GHT to Hose quick connect at Bunnings. But have had to order a Female to quick connect via [Ebay Link Removed]


----------

